# See any poodles around town today? Post photos here!



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to play but I can't get pictures to upload. There have been a lot of muddy poodles at the local dog park recently.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't tell me I'm the only one who takes pics of any random poodles I run into out on the street! 

Seen a few months ago at the same Farmer's Market as the photo above was this black spoo and his goat pal. Yes, they were walking a pet goat down the street! Caused quite a ruckus, too.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok I feel much better about stopping people with poodles... The kind owner was so pleased to talk with me about all Three of her "kids"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I regret not taking a picture but after a late run to pet smart we met a beautiful apricot standard poodle named penny that came from the groomers , she was beautiful, I really surprised on how well petsmart can groom ..


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

My family is guilty of taking pictures of others poodles. Son-in-law snapped this picture in Virginia Beach










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

ive been saving up pictures of poodles who arent mine but ive seen recently.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They are so beautiful!

I have never seen any Standard Poodles anywhere, odd isnt it? I dont go to dog parks though.

I have seen minis and toys.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

This shaggy standard is "Fritz." Wish I had had time to snap more pics, especially one to show his gorgeous natural tail, but this is all I got. Oh well.

I met Fritz at Alice Keck Park Memorial Gardens in Santa Barbara. It's a beautiful place, with lots of people out walking their dogs. I've seen many poodles there over the years; this is the first time I've been able to get a photo. Someday I hope to take Beau there, but it's an hour from home and so far it's just not been practical.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so excited!! I saw this thread a few days ago and I noticed that I had never seen any standard poodles anywhere! But Ive only been in the US for 6 years and where Im from they are not very common so...I was a little bit sad I didnt have any pictures to share and then..... today I saw 2 !!! I stopped traffic to take pictures LOL people in the car behind us were patient while I took these pictures and the 2 gentleman that were walking them were super nice! And I left the other dog in the picture cause I felt bad cutting him/her out hehehe
So here they are, they are beautiful aren't they! yay!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I wanted to join this thread so badly! I finally saw a poodle in a car, driving by in busy traffic and I tried to pull up aside it while my daughter took this picture. And the kitten is there just because he was so cute! The SPCA brought kittens to the Council Meeting today for a presentation


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Those two poodles that Lou's mama saw we're super cute. May I ask if you are not from USA where were you before? Here in New Zealand you hardly ever see a standard poodle. In fact I think I have only come face to face with one in my life, a beautiful black boy. Many doodles though.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> I wanted to join this thread so badly! I finally saw a poodle in a car, driving by in busy traffic and I tried to pull up aside it while my daughter took this picture. And the kitten is there just because he was so cute! The SPCA brought kittens to the Council Meeting today for a presentation


*Indiana*, 
hahahaha I think....I see.... a white... blur...? yes, yes it is a poodle.. right! hahaha!! 
So sweet that just like me you wanted to participate in this thread real bad! I love it!

*Qarza*,
I had never seen a standard poodle before until in USA, back home in Brazil I dont know of anyone that has one or that knows someone who has one. and I know a lot of people LOL

I dont get it, spoos are so wonderful! they need to learn that in Brazil..


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou said:


> *Indiana*,
> hahahaha I think....I see.... a white... blur...? yes, yes it is a poodle.. right! hahaha!!
> So sweet that just like me you wanted to participate in this thread real bad! I love it!


I know! I felt like paparazzi! The people in the car were starting to look a little nervous, ha,ha! I never see poodles here either, or hardly ever.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Poodles on a big rock is a common sight at Pacific Spirit Park! Daily poodle gang walk.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Look who I met at the Farmer's Market where I was playing music yesterday: Button (dark silver) and Dundee (red). They were sweeties! I loved that they were standing next to the "No Animals" sign, too.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

These are from a while ago when I was having trouble posting pics. This was at the dog park last March and there are several poodle regulars there. Sisko was there being obsessed with his slimy muddy ball and ignoring the others.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't take this pic and two pops are mine. But, the two black ones are ones we meet downtown. The mini is the blackest black I've ever seen.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

This is Coco, a tiny toy who came into work with her poodle mama and was so well behaved and just gorgeous! I had to give her a squeeze and snap a pic. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Look who I met at the Farmer's Market where I was playing music yesterday: Button (dark silver) and Dundee (red). They were sweeties! I loved that they were standing next to the "No Animals" sign, too.


They are not animals though are they, they are poodles! Big difference!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

My boy is the only standard I have seen in my area! West-Central Illinois.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

These I saw last fall!! Not too many in my area but just seeing these guys just reconfirmed my choice for getting a spoo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I saw the cutest little poodles today!! Very friendly lady too! She said she wants a Standard now so I showed her a picture of my 2 and she loved them! 
Here are the cuties!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

We saw a really nice standard at Lowes the other day. She was Apricot I think. We didn't take a pic...she was a service dog for a gentleman in a wheelchair, and I didn't want to distract her or anything. She was such a pretty girl, though


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Not many poodles in my neighborhood.......but will keep an eye out over the weekend!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is Chester, he is a sort of labradoodle. Mom was a lab/pointer mix and Dad was a mini. He belongs to my good friend and she always give the credit to Chester's poodle heritage but she is also a great dog owner and trainer.

I have seen one white toy and one mini no other poodles in my little village.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I am sorry I don't have a photo but Chanter and I were out on our 5 mile run when we ran into the cutest 14 week black spoo! Oh my he was sweet! The owner had just lost his spoo of 15 years.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll NEVER see any poodles up here! But I did see some wolves yesterday and they were HUGE! I really hope to hear them howling one night


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Where I live there is a store called Pink Poodle. It is a fantastic, high-end, clothing and furniture resale store. As you can imagine with a name like Pink Poodle it has a poodle theme running throughout. The BEST 'accessory' however is the resident poodle - Halle. I'm attaching just a few of the pics that I took of her today.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LCS said:


> Where I live there is a store called Pink Poodle. It is a fantastic, high-end, clothing and furniture resale store. As you can imagine with a name like Pink Poodle it has a poodle theme running throughout. The BEST 'accessory' however is the resident poodle - Halle. I'm attaching just a few of the pics that I took of her today.


She looks fabulous!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing! Sounds like a cool store!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, and yes, that IS a hat she is wearing - which she is most content wearing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm didn't see this cutie in tone or anything I saw her on Flickr (one of my contacts  ) But I had to share, she is just extremely cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She's adorable. Love your pics on Flipboard!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Suddenly said:


> She's adorable. Love your pics on Flipboard!
> 
> 
> ?Suddenly?


I hear that a lot about this flipboard, I don't know how they get there  and which photos ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

*I was just finishing up my workout when...*

"Is that....?"



"It _is_!" 



This was an extra special Poodle Sighting because this is at my University, where no dogs are allowed (except service and sometimes support/therapy dogs, of course.) So _any_ dog is a happy but rare sight here, let alone a poodle! 

He/she seemed sweet but I didn't stick around for more than a minute to take the picture... he/she was giving me a wary look like "I don't know you... what are you doing, stranger?". The last thing I'd want to do is make a poodle feel threatened.

PS, just to assuage anyone's worries: this was at about 10 AM, so the temperature outside was perfect, and the windows were cracked. Plus this poodle seemed completely nonchalant about being alone in the car, no panting or anything. So all in all I didn't think it was a situation to worry about. Otherwise believe me, I would have gone right back in there and talked to an employee at the front desk to try and page the owner...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So, I am not the only one here that shouts, "Poodle!" When she sees one!

I saw one from FL on I85 South a month ago in a car with a Got Duck sticker. My husband was driving and I was going..."Poodle! Poodle! In that car!"


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

No pics, but yesterday at the dog park there was a silver mini (Lula), a black mini, a black toy (Remy), a black and white poodle mix and in the large dog park there were 2 standards, a black and an apricot.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

No pictures but I got to see a litter of 2 week old standard poodle puppies today - they were adorable!!! It was funny that thinking back my TPoo at 10 weeks was about the same size


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Poodles in Neighborhood?*

Does Sunny's walking partner count? If so, here is Mona and Sunny today.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw poodles today  Went to meet the puppies and see the girls I am picking from, and I have a few pics!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We took Beau to an art festival in nearby Camarillo, CA today. He was a huge hit, and attracted much attention and loads of petting. We also ran into his very own "Mini Me" there, in the form of this tiny white toy named "Lady." She weighs maybe 4 lbs., and made Beau (20 lbs.) look huge. Her little outfit says "Mommy loves me," but she was riding around on Daddy's scooter. Check out her red-painted nails! So cute!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Shopping at Costco yesterday, I came around a corner and stopped in my tracks. Is that? Can it be? Yes! 

Sadly, not everyone was as happy as me to see a spoo in Costco. I ended up in a checkout line near these folks, and overheard several muttered conversations about "people taking their dogs into places they shouldn't." I have no idea if this is a service dog. She wasn't wearing a vest or harness, which I know isn't required, but would have been useful here, assuming she is a service dog. But I suspect she isn't -- she looked rather anxious, panting a bit and tail down.

Anyway, it made me happy, and gave me an excuse to post in this thread. If you see a poodle while out and about town, and can get a picture, please post it here!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Just read this thread today before our walk, and although we do occassionally meet other poodles on our walks, as well as -oodle dogs, today I noticed a dog-walker with 6 dogs, two of which appeared to be a standard poodle (white) and a poodle or poodle mix (black). So I took a picture!

Yesterday I met a Poodle/Japanese Chin mix. That's one I never would have thought up on my own...


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Stalking the Wild New England Poodle: Jonah*

Dear LEUllman and Beau:

Love your thread ... Our Mom feels like a POODLE STALKER!
Drive-by photography!

Here is Jonah who was rescued by an Angel :angel: in our Neighborhood!
This sweet little guy was out taking a walk in April showers!

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Yaaayyy for this thread!! Now I can feel justified & not creepy stalker lady like- when I so desperately want to take pics of stranger's poodles!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I want to post in this thread so badly! But there are NO POODLES where I live. I have to say though, I had to work a really *&%* 13-hour long day so last night I went for a run in the dark, in the rain, after work to calm down and relax. I rounded a bend in the trail and saw a HUGE black animal, walking ahead of me (forward, not towards me), glistening in the rain. A bear? A moose? Don't know! All I know is it was HUGE. I turned around and jogged the other way  I know it wasn't a poodle, that's for sure, but I remain on guard and armed with my iphone for any poodles that may be lurking around that I have never noticed here before!! Love this thread.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hubby saw a lady with a black Spoo when he was driving near here and, of course, he pulled over to talk to her and compliment her poodle  
I asked if he took a picture , he said "I was driving! Next time !" And smiled


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

I've only seen one black spoo around my neighborhood. It was before I got Éva. He/she was out for a jog with the owner. I've tried to go on walks around the same time but with no luck. However my next door neighbor has a red mini. I also saw a beautiful Afghan Hound a few weeks ago. Such amazing and elegant dogs. I'm assuming it would take a lot of Pantene to keep that hair in order. What do you guys think of the breed?


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*A cheat but still poodles we don't own*

Greetings Poodles:

The hunt for poodles continues ... 

Here are photos of our big brother Bo and big sister Sadie. :act-up:
One is fancy schmancy ... the other is outside fun.

Love Bo's moustache! :angel2:

BIG THANK YOU to our Auntie for sharing!

Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Rubys groomer has three beautiful standards. I just love seeing them when we go! They are all girls. White girl is the youngest, apricot and brown are older


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I was at a sporting event and randomly there was a dog show going on next to it. 

Needless to say, I headed over to the dog show and happened to be there right around the time standards and minis were being shown. I didn't get much pictures of them...too busy flapping my gums. Unfortunately Naira wasn't with me or she would have had the time of her life. 

I REALLY wish she was there so I could compare her size to this pretty apricot champion I was talking to. Owner said she was 24 in, and a little bit overweight at 55 lbs (she's 5 years old). I'm sure that's her exact height since she was a champion! I always think I over measure Naira (21.5in) because she still seems so small to me but after seeing this girl I think Naira might even be 22 in! 

Here she is!
























Her coat was aaaaaaaamazing. Naira already has a pretty sweet coat, shes going through the change now though. 

Naira is out of town so I didn't get to bring her, but I think they are similar in height and body type. 









I have to say I saw two blacks getting trimmed outside and I was blown away by their beauty. Their coat...the way they look in a continental...is amazing. I would want a black, but I have a serious fear of bugs. Not your average fear...but a serious phobia. My roommate years ago had a dark dog and it was pretty impossible for her to find ticks and fleas and there were even other kinds of bugs on her sometimes and she didn't notice. 

Otherwise I think blacks are seriously one of the most gorgeous colors. If I was showing I would show with a black.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a direct comparison. Naira's posture is horrible here but would you say they were similar in size? 

I suck at measuring


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Of course that champion apricot is 5 years old and has possibly had a recent litter -- but IMHO, Naira is a more beautiful and square poodle than the champion bitch!

Seems to me from photos that Naira is likely a bit taller than 21.5 inches, and yet I can't really talk since I have never been able to measure Dulcie properly and can't seem to figure out how tall she is either!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

P.S. I hear you on the bugs and blacks. I am uneasy around bugs especially ticks - and so it is one of my fears too with a black dog. Not a full-blown phobia, of course, or I would not have been able to have Dulcie. What I do to calm the anxiety about hidden ticks is:

I treat her for ticks as well as heart worm etc.

I brush and run my hands over every inch of her each night.

I avoid places with long grass and a known population of deer.

Living in the city, it's not hard to avoid the long grass/woods areas, although I don't want these to be totally off-limits for Dulcie and me. However, it just happens that there is less exposure to bug hazards in the city and that suits me very well.

I agree with you - blacks rule!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Blacks do rule! I would love to have one, I'll just look at them with a microscope every day! 

The dog is a breeding dog and she may be pregnant now too, they said she was just bred. Very sweet temperament!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Met this sweet pair of spoos while playing music at a farmer's market near Los Angeles. The black is named Button and the red is Dundee. Both about six, and so calm and well behaved. They drew a crowd of admirers -- nobody can resist petting a poodle! As always, I told their owner about this Forum. Hope they join!


----------

